# Apartment Help



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

My husband is currently staying in a serviced apartment near the Mall of the Emirates and is working in the Green Community and said the commute is good (about 15 minutes) and he likes the area. My question is when he starts to look for an apartment where would you recommend near the Mall of the Emirates? 

Thanks


----------



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

plenty choice near to Mall of the Emirates.

Greens.
Dubai Marina
Barsha
JLT.

Check out gulf news classifieds.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

why not move to the Green Community?


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

I heard the Green Community is expensive. Also, I didn't like it that much. That's where we stayed when we were then in February.

Thanks!


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

My Mother and Father in law live in the Green Community. Its very out-of-town(longish commutes to other areas) and it is very expensive compared to other areas (i've looked into it a bit). Nice for kids though as the park is good/new schools being built etc. Its quiet now but they are building more apartments near Choithram and i think it will be very busy in the future. I found Dubizzle a good site for rental comparisons.


----------

